

Vx32: Lightweight, User-Level Sandboxing on the X86 - jgrahamc
http://pdos.csail.mit.edu/papers/vx32:usenix08/

======
billconan
I think this link is better:

[http://pdos.csail.mit.edu/~baford/vm/](http://pdos.csail.mit.edu/~baford/vm/)

------
billconan
the biggest feature missing from windows is a sandbox. I'm not very clear
about the function of the sandbox of windows 10.

one thing uncertain about vx32 is if it works for 64bit application.

I previously read a paper doing system call interception, but it only works
for 32bit windows, as 64bit windows has a watchdog for system call table.

